# First post, first puppy - need help choosing between these three kibbles.



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

We adopted a nine week old German Shepherd x Yellow Lab, Franklin, yesterday. He was being fed Royal Canin so we purchased a bag of it for now, and now we are deciding which of the following three foods are going to be best for him. I've been reading through this forum all night, and read the sticky at the top, and I'm hoping that someone can help me sort out which would be best out of these three choices. We already know he likes Royal Canin is this is his current diet. I need to know if we should keep him on this or if there is a benefit to switching to either of the other two I have listed. Thanks so much.

*Royal Canin MAXI Canine Health Nutrition Babydog 30*

Ingredients
Chicken meal, rice, brown rice, chicken fat, corn gluten meal, chicken, dried egg product, natural chicken flavor, dried beet pulp (sugar removed), anchovy oil (source of EPA/DHA), dried brewers yeast, sodium silico aluminate, powdered cellulose, potassium chloride, soya oil, psyllium seed husk, fructo-oligosaccharides, salt, L-lysine, dried brewers yeast extract (source of mannan-oligosaccharides), Vitamins [DL-alpha tocopherol acetate (source of vitamin E), L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), biotin, D-calcium pantothenate, vitamin A acetate, niacin, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), riboflavin (vitamin B2) supplement, folic acid, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin D3 supplement], taurine, choline chloride, DL-methionine, glucosamine hydrochloride, Trace Minerals [zinc proteinate, zinc oxide, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, copper sulfate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, calcium iodate], L-carnitine, chondroitin sulfate, marigold extract (Tagetes erecta L.), preserved with natural mixed tocopherols (source of Vitamin E) and citric acid, rosemary extract

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude protein (min.) 30%, crude fat (min.) 22%, crude fiber (max.) 1.8%, moisture (max.) 9%, glucosamine hydrochloride* (min.) 390 mg/kg,, chondroitin sulfate* (min.) 110 mg/kg.
*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profile.

*Wellness Complete Health Super5Mix Large Breed Puppy Food *

Ingredients
Deboned Chicken, Deboned Whitefish, Chicken Meal, Oatmeal, Ground Peas, Ground Barley, Ground Brown Rice, Salmon Meal (a natural source of DHA-Docosahexaenoic Acid), Tomato Pomace, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols, a natural source of Vitamin E), Tomatoes, Natural Chicken Flavor, Ground Flaxseed, Salmon Oil (a natural source of DHA - Docosahexaenoic Acid), Carrots, Spinach, Sweet Potatoes, Apples, Blueberries, Salt, Minerals [Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Proteinate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Proteinate, Manganese Sulfate, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins [Beta-Carotene, Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Vitamin A Supplement, Niacin, Calcium Pantothenate, Riboflavin, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement], Choline Chloride, Taurine, Chicory Root Extract, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Mixed Tocopherols (a natural preservative), Dried Lactobacillus plantarum, Enterococcus faecium, Lactobacillus casei, Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation products

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min.) 26.0%, Crude Fat (min.) 12.0%, Crude Fiber (max.) 4.5%, Moisture (max.) 11.0%, Calcium (min.) 1.0%, Phosphorus (min.) .90%, Vitamin E (min.) 150IU, Omega 6* (min.) 2.5%, Omega 3* (min.) .50%, DHA .137#37;, Beta-Carotene* (min.) 5 mg/kg, Lycopene* (min.) .25 mg/kg, Taurine* (min.) .09%, Total Micro-Organisms* (min.) 20,000,000 CFU/lb. *Not recognized as an essential nutrient by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.

*Solid Gold Wolf Cub Large Breed Puppy Dog Food*

Ingredients
Bison, Salmon Meal, Brown Rice, Cracked Pearled Barley, Rice Bran, Canola Oil, Flaxseed Oil, Garlic, Amaranth, Blueberries, Yucca Schidegera Extract, Taurine, Carotene, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Iron Proteinate, (a chelated source of iron), Zinc Proteinate (a chelated source of zinc), Copper Proteinate (a chelated source of copper), Manganese Proteinate (a chelated source of manganese), Potassium Iodide, Thiamine Mononitrate, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Supplement, Biotin, Calcium Pantothenate, Sodium Selenite, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (vitamin B6), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin, Vitamin D Supplement, Folic Acid.

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 26%, Minimum. Crude Fat 12%, Minimum. Crude Fiber 4%, Maximum. Moisture 10% Maximum. Calorie Content (calculated): Calories (ME) 1598 kcal/lb 3523 kcal/kg


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Welcome! I'm certainly not a foodie like many others here- and I don't feed any of those brands, but the one thing I noticed about the first one is the chicken fat, corn meal and egg product at the top of the list. Some dogs are sensitive to corn and whole eggs would be a better ingredient. I feed a grain free food, Nature's Variety and their frozen raw meats, but there are several other grain free foods like Taste of the Wild, Blue Buffalo and the Wellness. A lot of people on this forum use the Solid Gold too. But it sounds as though he's doing well on what he's eating. I'm sure you'll get a lot of help from those much more knowledgeable than me, that's just what I noticed off the bat.


----------



## Valkyrierider (Jul 21, 2010)

We tried all three, our girls had issues with the the first two. The Wolf Cub was very good. They had the most beautiful coats and healthy as a horse. When they were a little over a year we switched to Wolf King (adult food) they didn't like it so much. Now feeding Taste of the Wild; High Prairie Bison & Venison and they love it. It says it's good for all life stages, but I read on one of the forums it isn't so good for puppies. Probably too much protein for large breed puppies. Honestly, if he likes what he is on now and there are no health issues I wouldn't switch.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Royal Canin is far overpriced and is fairly low quality, so I wouldn't feed that, personally.

Of those three foods, I would feed either of the second two.

I feed my pup Blue Buffalo and he's had no issues.


----------



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks so much! It would be so much easier if there were just one solid consensus on what food is the best puppy/dog food on the market, haha.  Even after doing so much reading, I think I'm more confused now than I was when I started out! :help:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd stay away from the Royal Canine- corn and beet pulp are two ingredients you want to try and avoid. If you are going to feed a food with grains stay away from corn, wheat, and soy and find a food that only uses more high quality grains like barley and brown rice. If your going grain free Orijen LBP is about as good as you can get.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Wellness or Solid Gold. i've never fed puppy
food to my dogs. i think it was around the time
my dog was 6 months old i started
feeeding serval different brands of can and kibble.
currently i have 2 different brands of kibble and 5
different brands of can food on hand.

my dogs kibble is always mixed
with one or two of the following:

can food <
rice <
fresh fish <
chicken <
raw ground beef <
table scraps (depending)
organic yogurt <
either olive oil, flax seed oil,
coconut oil, salmon oil <

my GF will feed our dog kibble with
warm water sometimes because
she thinks he should eat it plain just
in case he has to eat that way.


----------



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> If your going grain free Orijen LBP is about as good as you can get.


I'm back at researching again this morning and have found a feed store in our area who sells this food. So would this, out of all the kibbles (not just the ones listed), be our best choice?

The Taste of the Wild is always available but someone had mentioned that it isn't appropriate for puppies...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

*puppy food choiced*

Wellness or Solid Gold, can't go wrong with either. Make sure you change slowly. Another good one is Orijen large breed puppy. Good luck! For what it's worth my puppy grew up on Orijen and Wellness Super 5.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

RangerFranklin said:


> Thanks so much! It would be so much easier if there were just one solid consensus on what food is the best puppy/dog food on the market, haha.


Unfortunately there is no one best food. There are lots of good foods, but different foods work best for different dogs. Some dogs do very poorly on the best foods but do better on middle-of-the-road foods. You just have to find what works best for your dog.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I would try Orijen LBP first then others if it is too rich. Just do the change SUPER slow or your going to see some lose stools


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I argee switch very slowly and avoid over feeding, when I have fed Orijen their feeding guidelines are way over what they actually need, so start at 2 1/2- 3 1/2 cups to begin with.... after you slowly switch over. Then you can increase it slowly, until he/she has the right amount ...which might actually be 3-4 cups or so....


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Agreed- there is no one best, you just have to stay away from stuff you know isn't good, get the best you can afford and see which one works for your dog's tastes and digestion and how much you can afford. I've never fed a puppy food either, the general consensus is to not feed too much calcium to a pup [over 2% is too high]. For variety and added nutrition you can add egg, yogurt, cooked sweet potatoes, green beans whatever you dog enjoys. Or just a bowl of dry food- our last gsd Omy ate the same bowl of dry food for 12 healthy happy years.


----------



## RangerFranklin (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! I've been reading more and more about how people don't start out with puppy foods. It was a hard decision between a large breed puppy food and an all life stages food! We have decided to start out with Canidae grain-free all life stages food, and if it works for him then we will stick with it!


----------

